
Ask HN: Developer phones and other hardware - typicalday
Google Pixel is out:<p>their new flagship phone which is aiming to compete with iPhone, particularly at the high-end - high quality video, sound, etc.<p>They seem to have discontinued the Nexus line.<p>What if I don&#x27;t care about high quality video and sound.<p>I want to run a python repl on a train or address a server issue from a terminal on my phone from the back of a cab.<p>I don&#x27;t want to send anonymous usage data, I don&#x27;t want games and automatic updates, I want wifi and cell to switch transparently, I want it to be relatively rugged...etc<p>It also seems MBP is moving away from regular developers.<p>What products are for us?
======
jamesmp98
Yeah, this pissed me off, I'm not sure of good alternatives at the moment. To
be fair, the Pixel probably isn't a bad developer device, but being tied to a
single provider sucks.

